# Meguiars wash n wax waterless type products...hidden gem?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive had meguiars wsterless wash and wax a whike and only the 1st time ive really used it.

Kind of feels weird getting head round it...the car was properly washed last week then i did a 50 mile drive and back..so i was about to wash the car but it was only light dirt..mainly on boot, bumper and sideskirt as the worst..
I decided to try it...felt weird not getting water but the product glided on well and buffed off nice.

Im nkt sure how much to believe the "no scratch claim" but getting no swirls is impossible no matter hpw much pre wash etc and buckets and foams are used...so this cant be much worse surely?

Anyway i like the product and has a place in the armory and might use this product more as a maintanence wash when the car isnt heavily dirty.

The cloths did pick up abit of soiling...so im hoping that didnt go back on the car...
Overall i think its a hidden gem if car is lightly soiled.

Anyone else use this?and how dirty is your car when using it?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes I used it last Thursday, paintwork was really dirty from previous week with all that wind and rain. I live on busy road and it is a pain transporting water so 90% of time use this or Adams waterless or rinseless. I have never seen scratches on my car for using these products but just have plenty of microfibres at the ready. Just wait till it rains as you get super beads from this product.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

Mr.T did you use it on the wheels or just paint work? I use this when I go to a car show. some times it has picked up some normal road dirt if the roads are damp or it raining seems to shift it off well as said just have a few microfibers at the ready. I wouldn't use it if the car was plastered in mud and salt but for light soiling on the paint work I really do like the product and does what is says on the bottle but still unsure about using it on the wheels.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Na bud i just used it on the bodywork.

Im guessing itll be fine on wheels but obviously youl get alot of dirty towels probably and then best to bin them. I guess woukdnt use on wheels if wheels are gloss painted black as thry scratch easy anyway.

I think this product us good for cars that are not dailys.

My car shifts once a month so doesnt pick up much dirt anyway unless its caught out in the rain so i think for garage queens or 2nd cars this is a damn good product IF you use regularly on light dirty cars and dont let the dirt build up if that makes sence.

Dare i say this is probably the only product you really need for a 2nd car .

Use it regular on a not very dirty car and you probably dont need to fully wash the car ever again.

I aint using the car now for another month..if the weathers dry then i can probably use this again once ive been out and back in .


----------

